# Insérer une image dans une Application avec Interfae Builder



## kantin91 (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je ne suis pas un programmeur confirmé donc je voudrais de vos conseils.
J'essaie de mettre une logo dans un coin de ma fenêtre d'application mais je n'y arrive toujours pas!
Mon application est en AppleScript. Apres avoir ouvert Interface Builder j'ai mis Image View dans la fenêtre "Window" mais j'aimerais changé l'image par défaut.
Comment faire pour changer cette image?? Si vous connaissez de bons documents sur XCode et AppleScript je les voudrais bien.

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (24 Février 2009)

```
@property (nonatomic, retain) IBOutlet NSImageView *iconView;

[self.iconView setImage:[[NSWorkspace sharedWorkspace] iconForFile:filePath]];
```
attention au dragAndDrop, il vaut mieux peindre une image dans une customView dans ton cas

pour le reste visite la doc apple


----------

